# Leigh jig getting creative



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Trying some variety on the heart dove tails by Leigh. 









Been playing around this weekend. Try to get more pics as I finish up.

Love this machine.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks painful to do.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool i'm glad you like it. Joints like that are un common around here


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a craftsman that I tried for several days to dial in.countless hrs waisted . 
Within a half hr of getting the Leigh I was making dovetails. This is by far the easiest dovetail machine I've ever used.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Not so much painful to do as it is to look at. 

I'm glad you've having fun, but it really doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Depending on the project and its intended use, those fancy joints can be very nice. I have one of the jigs made by Woodline that will cut the same joint. I haven't used it yet but am planning to try it soon.

The first joint with the inlaid border is pretty neat looking. You did a great job there.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice! Are you planning on leaving the drawer front with the exposed dovetails or will you put on a front piece?


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll send more pics later.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

While those types of joints may not appeal to some, I really like them. They are unique. And, your construction the the boxes is also quite nice. The joints compliment well, the simple, straight forward, lines of the boxes. 
Looking forward to more pictures of the finished products!
BTW, that first picture shows some awesome wood and the double tails are really nice.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I also am not a fan of that type of dovetail. It looks a little busy. However, I do like the workmanship. Good job.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great to me! Keep em coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Very cool! I've never done those but I think I'm pretty sure I don't want to. But you are obviously doing a great job with it. Keep at it!

Bret


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2012)

hey marc, could you tell me what species these pieces are made from? Is the first one a leopardwood? And im not sure waht the lighter color wood is with the spalting but WOW,


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Spalted maple, and walnut.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I love it! I keep thinking about buying one of those templates for mine but never seem to get around to it.


----------

